# 1-6-07 70 degrees in CT



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Took the mountain bike out of the basement today and went for a 10 mile ride in shorts and a t-shirt. The only thing I can say is that on 1-30-06 I have pictures where I called in sick cause I was actually sick of this weather, went for a hike in the woods, took some pictures and it was just like this. In February we got 2 feet of snow so it can change just like that. One good thing is the heat is not on in the house.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Its getting colder now*

Its now getting much colder here...I know you guys on the south side of the big ponds are hitting a record low for today...It was something like that here yesterday...t-shirt weather...But now @ this time the winds have shifted and a clipper Is moving Its now droped to 35 degrees...I can feel the change in the air...I'm almost sure south of lk Ont and Erie will start to get what we are getting Now soon.
We have some flurries in the forcast here for sun nite mon. tues and wed....they keep switching It from snow to flurries and then back again.
This Is what we have been waiting for...the artic air mass to roll In
Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

BPK63;348156 said:


> Took the mountain bike out of the basement today and went for a 10 mile ride in shorts and a t-shirt. The only thing I can say is that on 1-30-06 I have pictures where I called in sick cause I was actually sick of this weather, went for a hike in the woods, took some pictures and it was just like this. In February we got 2 feet of snow so it can change just like that. One good thing is the heat is not on in the house.


Went by a thermometer on Rt 5 Wallingford...74 frekin degress!! :realmad:


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Same here on the Island. Was out in shorts & a t-shirt doing yard work giving dirty looks at the plow.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

The birds are not even eating out of the feeders here. Feeder has been full for the past month.


----------



## N C Landscape (Nov 12, 2006)

*Long Range Hope for Central CT*

There may be some hope for Central CT in umm.....a few weeks??

This is the first forecast for snow according to Accuweather....Jan 20th!!

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast3.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=06410&metric=0


----------

